# [Ubuntu] Windows Vista nicht mehr bootbar



## Danielku15 (20. März 2007)

Hi Leute.
Ich hab zwar bereits gegoogelt und gesucht jedoch wurde ich nicht fündig.
Zudem möchte ich bemerken dass der Fehler nach eine Ubuntu Installation aufgetreten ist und am Windows System nichts verändert wurde und somit an der Installation liegen muss.

Heute hab ich auf meinem Notebook neben meinem Vista ein Ubuntu aufgesetzt. Da ich Speicherplatz benötigt habe,  hab ich von der Vista Partition per gparted 15GB geholt und dann installiert. Alles wunderbar.

Dann hab ich begonnen mein Ubuntu schön aufzusetzen (Updates gemacht, Grafikkartentreiber Installiert, Beryl installiert,...).

Nur als ich wieder in mein Vista wechseln wollte bekam ich Probleme.
Als ich das System booten wollte kam ich nur bis zur BootScreen wo er ewig weiterrechnet und das System bootet nicht.
Den PC kann ich dan nur noch abwürgen. Nach einem Neustart kommt die Meldung dass Windows nicht gebootet werden konnte und ich über die DVD die Funktion "PC Reparieren" aufrufen soll. Und drunter die Möglichkeiten um im abgesicherten Modus zu starten.

Im abgesicherten Modus bleibt er beim Laden von "\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisc" hängen.

Dann hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht sind beim umpartitionieren wichtige Windowsdateien aufgrund fragmentierter Daten gelöscht worden.
Versuchen wir von der DVD zu starten und das ganze Windows System mal zu checken.
DVD eingeschoben und neugestartet. Von der DVD wird gebootet und der Rechner beginnt die Setupdateien von der DVD zu lesen. Nach dem alle Daten geladen wurden gehts weiter mit dem BootScreen. Nach kurzer Zeit verschwindet er und ich hab nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm vor mir.

Ubuntu bootet weiterhin ohne Probleme.

Ich weiß einfach nicht woran dies liegen kann. Dass die Windows Installation durch die Neupartitionierung zu Bruch geht ist verständlich aber dass auf einmal nicht mehr von der DVD gebootet werden kann.

Auf einem anderen Rechner bootet die DVD einwandfrei. 

Ich hoffe ihr wisst woran dies liegen könnte.

Gruß Daniel

Ps: Bitte erspart euch Windows feindliche oder verspottende Antworten. Nützlich sind die bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. März 2007)

danielku hat gesagt.:


> Bitte erspart euch Windows feindliche oder verspottende Antworten. Nützlich sind die bei weitem nicht.



Ich habe mit den von Dir beschriebenen Symptomen nur Informationen die auf Treiberprobleme hindeuten bekommen. Angeblich soll es mit Toshiba-Laufwerken Schwierigkeiten geben.
Was aber nicht erklären würde warum das starten von DVD auf einmal nicht mehr geht.
Eventuell solltest Du DVD-Laufwerk und Festplatte auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen.

Leider habe ich noch kein Vista und ich warte auch bis zum SP1 bis ich es mir drauf mache. Es gab mit XP auch viele »Treiberproblemchen« am Anfang.


----------



## Danielku15 (22. März 2007)

Ich hab nun ein bisschen rumprobiert. Ich hab ne XP CD eingelegt. Dort hat das Setup ohne Probleme gestartet. Dann hab ich die Ubuntu Partitionen gelöscht und mit NTFS Formatiert. Nach einem Neustart hat das System wieder ohne Probleme gebootet. 

Sehr seltsam.


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. März 2007)

Ein Vorschlag: Sponsere Ubuntu eine eigene Festplatte. Vistas eingebaute Anti-Linux-auf-selber-Partition-Funktion sollte dann eigentlich nicht mehr greifen ;-)


----------



## Danielku15 (22. März 2007)

Ist ein Notebook. Da wird leider nichts draus


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. März 2007)

danielku hat gesagt.:


> Ist ein Notebook. Da wird leider nichts draus



Notebook ist kein Hindernis.
Es gibt Notebooks mit 2 Festplatten.
OOOOooder externe Festplatte.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (2. April 2007)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr für Probleme habt, meine 3 Betriebssysteme Gentoo Linux/XP und Vista laufen ohne Probs auf einer Festplatte.
Wenn du an der Partitionsreihenfolge nichts änderst sollte es auch keine/kaum  Probleme geben. Aber da ich nicht weiß wie Ubuntu vorgeht, da man unter Gentoo eh alles selbst macht bin ich hier überfragt.

Naja das Thema ist inzwischen schon gegessen


----------



## kromonos (3. April 2007)

Ich würde es mal damit probieren, zuerst die Partitionen anzulegen (1 Windows und3 Linux (/boot,/usr und /), dann Ubuntu installieren, danach Windows Vista und dann kommt es drauf an, wie du willst. Entweder kannst du Ubuntu im Microsoft Load mit hinzufügen (geht beim XP Loader eigentlich ganz gut) oder den, das würde ich machen, Grub von Ubuntu im MBR installieren und da dann Windows Vista reinschreiben. Evtl. hatte ja die Windowsinstallation ein wenig allergisch auf die Partitionsverkleinerung reagiert ...


----------



## defc0n1 (3. April 2007)

Ich würde vor der Ubuntu Installation und der Partitionsveränderung noch Windows unter Defragmentieren und vielleicht auch wenn das unter Vista geht dort schon die Partitionierung ändern.


----------



## SeeSee (28. April 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und habe da auch ein Problen 

ich habe auch gegoogelt doch nichts gefunden das mir bei meine pro... weiter helfen würde ich habe ein rechner mit 3 Partitionen eine 250GB mit Vista  eine 160GB mit daten und eine 80GB die leer ist und wollte ubuntu auf der 80GB platte drauf machen und habe dazu eine imge datei VON  der ubuntu seite runtergeladen das ist Ubuntu 8, mit nero auf einer cd geschrieben rechner neu gestartet und VON cd gebootet. Dan habe ich die 80GB Partition die in Vista E: ist fon ubuntu aus eine linux  Partition umgewandelt und ubuntu drauf gemacht recher statet neu doch ubuntu und Vista starteten nicht es wir mir noch nicht mal angezeigt das ich auf mein rechner Vista drauf habe 

kann mir einer helfen das mein Vista wieder startet bitte


----------

